
In Washington state? Nominate yourself for a WTIA Industry Achievement Award - markbao
http://www.washingtontechnology.org/community/forums/thread/360.aspx
======
aneesh
It's $180 to apply.

Even beyond the large amount of money, the fact that they're asking for money
from applicants (read: potential award recipients) undermines the
credibility/prestige of the award.

